# What's for dinner?



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm debating. It'll either be a bowl of Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries or a grilled cheese sandwich. I'm leaning toward the Cap'n because there's less effort and fewer dishes to wash. Uh...wait. I'll need to sniff the milk jug first.

Anyone planning anything more interesting?


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd personally go for the grilled cheese   at least there's protein there....


----------



## NicNak (Aug 25, 2009)

I am hoping to get my act in gear to go outside for a bit.  I am trying to motivate myself with my favorite take out food Lick's Homeburgers.   I have the coupon too. :teehee:

Mom is going out so maybe when she leaves, I will walk with her.


----------



## Banned (Aug 25, 2009)

I am having a bag of peanut M&Ms.  There's protein in there, too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 25, 2009)

Sniffing the milk jug has little or no nutritive benefit.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Perhaps not, but it can sure save me some turmoil and gastric distress.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

Having read this thread over, I'd definitely go for the M&Ms..but, there may be a bit of a bias there.... Yum - Ironically, I'm allergic to peanuts - but still good :2thumbs:  All good.  (thanks Turtle, for the craving  )


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

It's okay if you do what I do -- just suck the shell and the chocolate off and throw the peanut out -- or toss it to the dog, if you have one, which I do not.  Therefore I'm saving them up for when I invite guests over for cocktails so I don't have to buy a jar of salted nuts. I think I might have read this trick from "Martha Stewart: Tips From The Hoosgau."



[Disclaimer: You should always find an excuse to miss any party I throw.]


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

Good to know...

I actually like the peanut part BUT, with the chocolate...So please don't suck the chocolate off my peanuts.

*note to self:  do not, I repeat, DO NOT, eat peanuts at Fiver's home....And if it's a potluck, I'll bring the pork ribs, without the sauce...(that's all I'm sayin').


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

You are wise, Grasshopper. I do pour a mean Dr. Pepper, though. Anyway, I haven't heard what was on your menu tonight....


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahhh, well diner hasn't been served just yet.   There were so many delightful options on this thread that I got confused as to my options... (still mulling over the M & M's though - darn that Turtle for planting that in my head....)


----------



## Fiver (Aug 25, 2009)

Hang on, lemme just pull out a chapter from "Martha Stewat: Tips From The Hoosgau."

Ooh. Fritos and potato vodka. Okay no. Just order pizza instead.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 25, 2009)

I get my Lick's Homeburger and Taters N Cream (french fries dressed like baked potatoe)

Yummm. 

I happy camper now, but still staring at it and not eating yet.  Then after I eat I will wish I had more :teehee:  typical.


----------

